# Who can tell me when "Old Trafford" became old?



## Bretrick (Feb 23, 2022)

It has not always been "Old"
All my life it has been referred to as "Old Trafford"
I do not know the answer, simply curious.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 28, 2022)

All my  life my nickname was "Lefty".
Now it's "Old Lefty".


----------

